# cloruro férrico



## sazette

¿Por favor, alguien podría decirme estas palabras en inglés? Muchas gracias.
cloruro férrico,
sulfato de aluminio
polielectrolitos
gas cloro


----------



## Badcell

cloruro férrico - Ferric chloride / Iron(III) chloride
sulfato de aluminio - Aluminun sulfate
polielectrolitos - polyelectrolites
gas cloro- Chloro gas? (No estoy segura de esta).
Saludos.


----------



## sergio11

Badcell said:
			
		

> Cloruro ferrico - Ferric chloride
> sulfato de aluminio - Aluminu*m* sul*ph*ate
> polielectrolitos - polyelectrol*y*tes
> Gas cloro- Chlor*ine* gas
> 
> 
> 
> Estaban muy bien excepto por esas pequeñas correcciones.
> 
> Te felicito, Badcell.


----------



## Consuelo

Badcell said:
			
		

> Gas cloro- Chloro gas? (No estoy segura de esta)
> 
> chlorine gas
> BESOS y BESOTES.
> Ojalá sirva.


----------



## sazette

Muchas gracias, amigos.


----------



## Badcell

Sergio, yo también pensaba que era *sulphate*, pero para asegurarme lo busqué en la página de Sigma, que es la compañía a la que compro los productos químicos en el lab, y es *sulfate *(http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/cgi-bin/hsrun/Suite7/Suite/Suite.hjx;start=Suite.HsViewHierarchy.run?Detail=Product&ProductNumber=ALDRICH-202614&VersionSequence=1).

Lo de aluminun con n final y electrotites con i latina fueron erratas al escribir rápido. ¡Sorry por liarte, Sazette! 

Saludos


----------



## Consuelo

No te sulfures : ambas son designaciones químicas válidas.


----------



## Badcell

Ah, vale. Ayer estuve mirando todos los botes de sulfatos varios que tengo en el laboratorio, y en todos ponía *sulfate*, cuando a mí me sonaba más con ph, y por un momento me pareció que había ido a parar a un universo alternativo.


----------



## sergio11

Pues tienes razón que puede ser sulfate o sulphate.  Cuando vi tu traducción me entró la duda y busqué *sulphate* en el diccionario, y como lo encontré, no me molesté en buscar *sulfate,* que ahora veo que también está.  Parece que se usa de ambas formas y ambas son correctas.  Una búsqueda en Google también muestra ambas ortografías.

Perdón por el desliz.


----------



## Neilito

Atención:

sulphate es la forma británica, en EE. UU. usan sulfate.

Igualmente en Reino Unido usan aluminium y en EE. UU., aluminum (solo una i).

Creo que hoy en día se prefieren términos como Iron(III) Chloride instead of Ferric Chloride, que se puede malinterpretar (there is also Ferrous Chloride, but don't ask me what the formula is.  

And yes, gas cloro is "Chlorine gas" or "gaseous chlorine", dependiendo del contexto (el segundo refiere más específicamente a la fase gaseosa del cloro).

Buff, ¡qué recuerdos de la Quimica escolar...!


----------



## saramar

Hola a todos, estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que decís, solo una puntualización por si teníais dudas:
Iron (III) chloride = ferric chloride
Iron (II) chloride = ferrous chloride, ;-)
Un saludo. 
Sara


----------

